# Three reads for .99 cents each.



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello and thank you for checking out this thread.

Lonesome Night (Horror) -Distraught over the loss of his girlfriend, Becky, Michael can't take sitting around his apartment any longer. With no real destination in mind, he heads out for the night. All he wants to do is forget about Becky for awhile, but, what he finds in the night will make him wish he'd stayed home.
http://www.amazon.com/Lonesome-Night-ebook/dp/B004GNFF0M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297181078&sr=8-2

Missing Child -Powerful and sad, Missing Child, a story of love, loss and hope, follows John Dalbow as he heads to the elementary school with hopes of reuniting with his daughter, whom he has not seen in six months.
http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Child-ebook/dp/B004KKY65G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297181078&sr=8-1

Till Death (Horror) -Eighteen months after saying I do, the great and special love Will and Tonya had is fading. Their marriage is dying. Then, on one fateful night, the anger and tension swelling within both comes out. Will their marriage survive it? Will they?
http://www.amazon.com/Till-Death-ebook/dp/B004HB22K4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297181078&sr=8-3


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Christopher, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you Betsy and Ann for all of the info. It will come in handy. I really appreciate it.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Chris.
What is the word count for your stories?


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Missing Child and Till Death sit at about 3,100 words each and Lonesome Night is just shy of 9,000.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just bought Lonesome Night Chris, looks good...
jp


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll be checking this out, Chris ...


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Jake Barton (Feb 5, 2011)

Checking these out now.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Stuart and thanks to Jake, Dave and jpmorgan, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Top little horror stories these are.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

It's tough going getting some love for Missing Child.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Sometimes things can go slow, then really take off.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be getting these once I get paid.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear ya on that, Stuart. We shall see how it goes. 
You just made my day, Ian. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got a feeling you'll be getting quite a few sales very soon.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't complain with the sales I have had but I like what your feelings are telling you.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

You've got to admit, whether you're selling books on it, or just reading, the kindle is great fun.


----------



## darrensco (Feb 16, 2011)

Added to my to-read list!


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I've played with the Kindle but right now only have the app and read on my net-book.

Thank you, darren. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you on Goodreads yet Christopher?


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

I will be checking these out in due course ... 

A question dr's: is it the done thing to use someone else's thread to advertise you own books? Just askin' ....


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Stuart, I am. I just joined Goodreads the other day.

Dave, thank you. Hope that you enjoy. I have some of you reads in the to-be-read pile as well. And, a good question you asked dr's.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice to see you on goodreads Christopher.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, it looks like a very good place to be. Glad you and the other guys in the group suggested it.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Next place for me to go to: Smashwords.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, make sure you get your stuff out on Smashwords, that way you can get yourself out on the nook and other e-readers.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Will do, good sir. Have to get some numbers from somewhere.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

They'll come, don't worry.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you, Stuart. I believe they will. I'm going to stay the course and keep doing what I do.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

That's all you need to do, just keep writing.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I will and nothing will stop me from doing so. So many ideas in this head of mine.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Good to hear.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

What project are you working on next Christopher?


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Right now I working on a zombie pc. that focuses on two brothers and their dog, the third brother if you will, who ends up getting infected. Getting sick kinda held me back on getting the 1st draft done, but oh, well. Such is life. After that I have a 10,000 word zombie short that I want to make a novella.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, Stuart. I think they will be.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

So what is the consensus here? Does 99 cent pricing somehow attract sales on its own, or is marketing still necessary? I recently lowered my price to 99 cents as an experiment.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

DickStanley said:


> So what is the consensus here? Does 99 cent pricing somehow attract sales on its own, or is marketing still necessary? I recently lowered my price to 99 cents as an experiment.


Marketing is still very much necessary but going down to the .99 cent price point has helped out a number of authors.


----------



## LovelyDesignStudio (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats on your books Chris, I'll be sure to add them to my kindle.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

jennefere said:


> Congrats on your books Chris, I'll be sure to add them to my kindle.


Thank You, jennefere. I hope that you enjoy and feedback is always welcome.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

The sales aren't huge numbers but having only started three months ago and with three shorts I cannot complain. Reviews have all be good, am meeting some awesome authors and readers, and seems I'm earing the respect of both. Right now I am working on my Phobia story but once that is done I'm going to give Rex a polish and get it up.


----------

